# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam Kenal

## faridd

Salam Kenal untuk agan2 dan suhu2 di forum ini ....
Nama saya faridd dari jogjakarta dan masih newbie dalam per ikan koi an
Mudah2 an bergabungnya ini banyak ilmu dan pengalaman dari agan dan suhu di forum ini yg kami dapatkan
Terima kasih untuk agan dan suhu semua
faridd

----------


## Soegianto

selamat bergabung di forum ini

----------


## biru

salam kenal juga...







signature

obat foredi gel

----------

